# here is some pics



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

hi,
heres some pictures of junior!!

junior





























byee hope you like!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww, he's a cutie, that's for sure.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

thankyou solace


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

lol reminds me of emmett my sisters tiel


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Raven4Lyfe said:


> lol reminds me of emmett my sisters tiel


Emmit* 

You're welcome feathers.


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Emmit*
> 
> You're welcome feathers.


Mah Bad


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

thankyou!!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

god, I love the second picture, so cute.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

thankyou!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwhat a little dolly!!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

thankyou!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

What a cutie. And that's a great flying photo.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is super cute


----------



## PoppysFlower (Sep 16, 2009)

He is ADORABLE!!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are great pics, l love the 2nd photo.
He is cute


----------

